# Our HT



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

New to the Shack. Thought I'd share some shots of our HT in our finished basement. First...the lighting is horrible down there so the pics are not as good as I'd like them to be. Then again..we're usually in the dark watching movies so I guess I can't complain too much.

Equipment Listing

Pioneer PDP5080HD - 50" Plasma
Pioneer FD51 Blu Ray Player
Denon 1907 Receiver (Volume Control only)
Outlaw Audio ICBM (Bass Management)
Earthquake Cinenova Grande 5 Amp (325 x 5):bigsmile:
ROCKET 850's - Rosewood
ROCKET BIGFOOT Center (RSC200) - Rosewood
ROCKET RSS300's (Surrounds) - Rosewood
SVS PB13 ULTRA Sub - Rosenut:yikes:
Brick Wall Surge Protector

We do 90% HT and TV viewing/listening here. Recently added the SVS PB13 and the Outlaw Audio ICBM to really complete our set up. Would have loved the 60" Pioneer KURO but the 50" model we have was a great deal and we sit too far away for a 1080p set to be truly realized. 

Next steps for our HT is the get familar with REW and get some measurements on our system. If needed I will grab a BFD to EQ the SVS.

Pics coming....I originally had linked to image shack which I just read was not the right way to do this.


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Oopps. Breaking the rules already here. My pics are out on Image Shack. WIll remove the links and add the pics to the thread.

Dave


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

That's a nice system you got there!!!:T

Welcome to the shack!!:wave:


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Rodny Alvarez said:


> That's a nice system you got there!!!:T
> 
> Welcome to the shack!!:wave:


Thanks Rodny! It's taken quite some time to get to this point but we absolutly love it!!:T


----------



## Rodny Alvarez (Apr 25, 2006)

DACS4 said:


> Thanks Rodny! It's taken quite some time to get to this point but we absolutly love it!!:T



I know what YOU MEAN!!
:spend::spend:

:bigsmile:


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

You have some very nice gear there..
That amp is something else!!.:unbelievable: :T


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Prof. said:


> You have some very nice gear there..
> That amp is something else!!.:unbelievable: :T


Thanks. Prof.

The Cinenova Grande 5 is a 120lb beast of an amp. :scared: Earthquake ships directly to you in a Custom Made crate to ensure a perfect ship. I think it was like 16o lbs. in the wood crate. RIdiculous!~

This amp was a significant upgrade from Outlaw Audio Monoblock M200's. I had 5 of them.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

DACS4 said:


> Thanks. Prof.
> 
> The Cinenova Grande 5 is a 120lb beast of an amp.


WOW!!! I see now why you have it on the floor!! :bigsmile:


----------



## DACS4 (Feb 19, 2009)

Prof. said:


> WOW!!! I see now why you have it on the floor!! :bigsmile:


Ya...place and forget it! It does get it's own piece of granite too for some support.


----------

